# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  mockery's Training and Diet Log

## mockery

> Starting my new routine in 2 days and this is the foundation i have laid out so far. Looking for any and all help, options and troll comments alike. ** still a work in progress.


33 male, 91 kgs (22-23% bf / 155LBM) body recomp Carb Cycling and fasting program (16/8)
Goal: cut to 10% bf

big time goal 200lbs 10% bf, on cycle 220lbs10-14% bf

Maintenance/Moderate is (-800) 2100

150 carbs
47 fat
270 protein

Meal 1:

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f

Meal 2:

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f

Meal 3: PWO Nutrition (50% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 1 tbs ground milled flax seed (2.5c 3.5f)
200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f
2 tilapia fillets 48p 6f
2 cup broccoli 14c
250ml simply egg whites 24p
½ cup oatmeal 40c 8p 2f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c

Low 1700

52 carbs (veggies only) 
47 fat
270 protein

Meal 1:

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
Meal 2:

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p

Meal 3: (50% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 1 tbs ground milled flax seed (2.5c 3.5f)
200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f
2 tilapia fillets 48p 6f
2 cup broccoli 14c
250ml simply egg whites 24p

High 2700

300 carbs
47 fats
270 protein 

Meal 1:

1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c
2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 2 tbs ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)
2 tbs natty peanut butter 6c 8p 16f

Meal 2:

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
1 cup brown rice 43c 4p 2f

Meal 3:

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
1 cup brown rice 43c 4p 2f

Meal 4: 

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
1 cup brown rice 43c 4p 2f

Meal 5:

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
1 cup brown rice 43c 4p 2f

Meal 6:

**Still need 80 carbs

day1: moderate
day2: moderate
day3: low
day4: moderate 
day5: moderate
day6: low
day7: high

*UPDATE AUGUST 1st/2012*

Maintenance diet to prep for recomp cycle.

*Meal 1: Pro/Carb*
250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c)
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c
5g Glutamine

65g protein / 90g carbs / 4g fat

**Workout/Cardio*

*Meal (?) PWO:* 
250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c)
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
1.5 cup oatmeal 120c 24p 6f
1 tbsp. natty peanut butter 4p 3c 8f

73g protein / 123g carbs / 14g fat


*Meal 2: Pro/Carb*
Lean chicken or fish, 1 and a quarter cup Brown Rice

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
260g brown rice 77c 7p 3f
100g broccoli 5c

40g protein / 82g carbs / 3g Fat

*Meal 3: Pro/Fat*
Lean chicken or fish, avocados, green veggies

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
100g broccoli 5c
75g avocado 1.6p 6.5c 11f

40g protein / 12g carbs / 11g fat

*Meal 4: Pro/Fat*
Lean chicken or fish, avocados, green veggies

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
100g broccoli 5c
75g avocado 1.6p 6.5c 11f

40g protein / 12g carbs / 11g fat

*Meal 5: Pro/Fat*
Lean chicken or fish, avocados

100g chicken breast 20p 0.4f (or 1 tilapia 23p 2f)
1 ounce almonds 6p 6c 14f

20g protein / 6g carbs / 14g fat

*Meal 6: Before Bed*
1 Scoops of Whey Protein, 5g L-glutamine, 2 Tbsp. ground flax seed.

1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c) with 2 tbsp. ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)

35g protein / 5g carbs / 7g Fat

*313g proteins from eggs, oats and lean meats only are calculated.

*285g carbs from whole grains, fibrous veggies and blue berries.

* 66g fat from EFAs some wiggle room for olive oils other fats.

Foods
Calories
Carbs
Fat
Protein
Cholest
Sodium
Sugars
Fiber

Breakfast

Lowan - Natural Oat Bran, 40 g
154
21g
4g
6g
0mg
2mg
1g
5g

Chobani - Greek Yogurt - Plain Fat Free, 241.86 g
139
11g
0g
22g
0mg
107mg
7g
0g

Cytosport - Complete Whey Cocoa Bean, 1 scoop, 28g
110
3g
2g
20g
65mg
100mg
2g
1g

Creative Gourmet - Fresh Frozen Blueberries, 50 g
26
6g
0g
0g
0mg
0mg
6g
1g

Generic - 10 Raw Almonds , 10 almonds
69
2g
6g
3g
0mg
0mg
1g
1g

Generic - Boiled Whole Egg, 6 oeuf/ egg
360
2g
32g
42g
1,266mg
406mg
3g
0g

Lunch

Lowan - Natural Oat Bran, 40 g
154
21g
4g
6g
0mg
2mg
1g
5g

Chobani - Greek Yogurt - Plain Fat Free, 241.86 g
139
11g
0g
22g
0mg
107mg
7g
0g

Cytosport - Complete Whey Cocoa Bean, 1 scoop, 28g
110
3g
2g
20g
65mg
100mg
2g
1g

Creative Gourmet - Fresh Frozen Blueberries, 50 g
26
6g
0g
0g
0mg
0mg
6g
1g

Generic - 10 Raw Almonds , 10 almonds
69
2g
6g
3g
0mg
0mg
1g
1g

Dinner

Rice - Steamed Jasmine Rice, 105 g (cooked) or 1/2 cup
105
23g
1g
2g
0mg
1mg
0g
1g

Birds Eye - Country Harvest Broccoli & Cauliflower, 1 container (495 gs ea.)
125
6g
1g
17g
0mg
86mg
6g
0g

Birds Eye - Garlic & Spring Onion Steamed Fish Fillet, 360 g (1 fillet)
334
6g
10g
44g
0mg
810mg
0g
0g

Birds Eye - Lemon and Parsley Steamed Fish Fillet, 360 g
334
5g
10g
44g
0mg
1,152mg
0g
0g

Snacks

Dairy Farmers - Low Fat Cottage Cheese, 250 g
232
11g
6g
31g
0mg
482mg
11g
0g

Titan Bar - Chocolate Mint, 80 g
320
10g
11g
26g
10mg
200mg
6g
1g

Banana Large - Banana Large, 136 g
121
31g
0g
2g
0mg
1mg
17g
4g

TOTAL:
2,927
180g
95g
310g
1,406mg
3,556mg
77g
22g

----------


## mockery

reserved.

----------


## mockery

reserved again

----------


## mockery

Day 1 - work out day

fasted till 2pm then worked out followed by calorie load:

150 carbs
47 fat
270 protein


Meal 1: PWO Nutrition (50% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 1 tbs ground milled flax seed (2.5c 3.5f)
400g Ground turkey breast 76p 20f
2 cup broccoli 14c
250ml simply egg whites 24p
½ cup oatmeal 40c 8p 2f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c

Meal 2:

200g Ground turkey breast 38p 10g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f

Meal 3:

200g Ground turkey breast 38p 10g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f

* woke up starving, which is rare for me.. craving sugar all through the day even once i stopped my fast. Ill see how i go tomorrow. Have to pick up some BCAA tomorrow. Also did squats not sure how my legs will recover with such low calories, granted my PWO meal might be enough to recover, time will tell. Weights seemed heavier working out fasted, but had a great work out.

----------


## AXx

If you are craving sweets make some protein pudding

Sugar free instant pudding/ 1/2 of pack
Unsweetened Almond milk 4oz
1 scoop protein
Splenda to taste

Whisk it up in a bowl and eat or serve chilled, this is freaking awesome when the sweet craving hits. 

Good luck on the journey!!!

----------


## mockery

Day 2 - work out day (pull)

fasted till 2pm then worked out followed by calorie load:

150 carbs
47 fat
270 protein


Meal 1: PWO Nutrition (50% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 1 tbs ground milled flax seed (2.5c 3.5f)
3 frozen salmon fillets 76p 10f
2 cup broccoli 14c
250ml simply egg whites 24p
½ cup oatmeal 40c 8p 2f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c

Meal 2:

200g bbq chicken breast 38p 3g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f

Meal 3:

200g bbq chicken breast 38p 3g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f

**came up short a bit on the fats as i dropped turkey mince for chicken breast. gonna have a piece of cheese and another tbs flax. Tomorrow is a no carb, veggie only rest day not sure what to expect but lets see how i go.

*** supplement store gave me free 20 serving of creatine, think i will run it. Haven't used this stuff since 2001. seems now you dont have to drink it with a sugar to spike into your blood stream? i dunno. 5g a day, hopefully i don't hold water weight. Got xtend Bcaa to help with staying anabolic .

----------


## mockery

> If you are craving sweets make some protein pudding
> 
> Sugar free instant pudding/ 1/2 of pack
> Unsweetened Almond milk 4oz
> 1 scoop protein
> Splenda to taste
> 
> Whisk it up in a bowl and eat or serve chilled, this is freaking awesome when the sweet craving hits. 
> 
> Good luck on the journey!!!





> 1cup oats (ground into powder)
> 7 large egg whites
> 234g 2% cottage cheese
> 140g frozen blueberries (thawed)
> 
> grind oats then add egg whites and cottage cheese and blend smoothe. stir in blueberries and cook like u would pancakes... i cover with Mrs butterworths sugar free syrup.. YUM


update

----------


## AXx

> my old lady already said when her period hits she will be making alot of this lol. Thanks


LOL, ok buddy!!!

----------


## gbrice75

Wondering why your PWO meal is meal 3? Any way to reverse this or is timing an issue?

----------


## mockery

> Wondering why your PWO meal is meal 3? Any way to reverse this or is timing an issue?


Timing issue on work days. Can't train till 7pm at night. Leangains site does say doing the two smaller meals then the pwo is ok based on life style. Maybe not the best, I know this. 

Curious if I should be taking BCAA on my rest days, I can tell already doms and muscle soreness I don't usually get is already present with the carb cycling , I will mOnitor this over the next 2 weeks .

----------


## mockery

Day 3 - rest day

Low 1700

52 carbs (veggies only)
47 fat
270 protein

Meal 1:

200g bbq chicken breast 38p 10g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p


Meal 2:

200g bbq chicken breast 38p 10g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p

Meal 3: (50% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 2 tbs ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)
3 tilipia fillets 76p 10f
2 cup broccoli 14c



**about an hour ago, was in a great mood then BAM snapped at my old lady like i was on 600ml tren / roar!! not good  :Frown:  Couldnt stomach the eggs on final meal so ive come up short around 24g protein

----------


## gbrice75

> *Curious if I should be taking BCAA on my rest days*, I can tell already doms and muscle soreness I don't usually get is already present with the carb cycling , I will mOnitor this over the next 2 weeks .


Won't hurt, but seems like a waste of money to me, unless you plan to do anything strenuous or particularly energy expending.

----------


## RaginCajun

just seeing this mockery. we are similar in our goals and they way we are going about them. will be following to see how your body responds.

----------


## mockery

> just seeing this mockery. we are similar in our goals and they way we are going about them. will be following to see how your body responds.


good luck man, ill look up ur profile to read your thread if you have one. The reality of my goal is setting in 91-93 kilos lean at 10% is miles and years away i think lol

----------


## mockery

Day 4 - work out day (push)

fasted till 2pm then worked out followed by calorie load:

150 carbs
47 fat
270 protein




Meal 1:

200g bbq chicken breast 38p 3g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f

Meal 2:

200g bbq chicken breast 38p 3g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f

Meal 3: PWO Nutrition (50% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 1 tbs ground milled flax seed (2.5c 3.5f)
2 frozen tilipa fillets 40p 6f
200g bbq chicken breast
200 grams asparagus
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
2/3 cup blue berries 20c

**again i failed on the egg whites for my final meal. my stomach just wont eat it!! argh

----------


## mockery

Day 5 - work out day (pull)

fasted till 1pm then worked out followed by calorie load:

150 carbs
47 fat
270 protein




Meal 1:

200g bbq chicken breast 38p 3g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f

Meal 2:

200g bbq chicken breast 38p 3g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f

Meal 3: PWO Nutrition (50% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 1 tbs ground milled flax seed (2.5c 3.5f)
2 frozen tilipa fillets 40p 6f
200g bbq chicken breast
200 grams asparagus
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
2/3 cup blue berries 20c

**My work out reps of 15's with reset weights are very hard even with the 20% reset for linear progression. tough gig! ill live thou

----------


## RaginCajun

> good luck man, ill look up ur profile to read your thread if you have one. The reality of my goal is setting in 91-93 kilos lean at 10% is miles and years away i think lol



if you do happen to check my thread out, make sure you go to the bathroom first, and get some popcorn!

----------


## mockery

Day 6 - rest day

fasted till 2pm then worked out followed by calorie load:

50 carbs
47 fat
270 protein


Meal 1: (50% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 2 tbs ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)
400g bbq chicken breast 80p 1.6f
2 cup broccoli 14c
250ml simply egg whites 24p


Meal 2:

1 talipia fillet 24p 3g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p


Meal 3:

1 talipia fillet 24p 3g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p

* missed 1 chicken breast so short 40g protein. 0.8 fat.

----------


## mockery

Day 7 - push day

fasted till 12pm then worked for an hour out followed by calorie load:

150 carbs
47 fat
270 protein

Pre work out 10g BCAA

Meal 1: PWO Nutrition (50% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 1 tbs ground milled flax seed (2.5c 3.5f)
400g chicken breast 40p 0.8f
2 cup broccoli 14c
250ml simply egg whites 24p
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c
2 tbsp natty PB 8p 6 c 16f

Meal 2:

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f

Meal 3:

300g chicken breast 60p 1g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f
salsa 1/4 cup

----------


## mockery

Day 8 - pull day

fasted till 12pm then worked for an hour out followed by calorie load:

300 carbs
47 fat
270 protein

Pre work out 10g BCAA

Meal 1: PWO Nutrition (50% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 2 tbs ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)
400g chicken breast 80p 1.2f
2 cup broccoli 14c
250ml simply egg whites 24p
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c
2 tbsp natty PB 8p 6 c 16f
1 cup brown rice 

Meal 2:

6oz steak
cup of veggies
1lbs chicken wings dry
2 cups mash potatoes


Meal 3:

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8g f
1.5 cup broccoli 7c
meal replacement bar 15 carbs 15 protein

**was out all day came up short on carbs

----------


## mockery

Day 9 - rest

Meal 1:

200g bbq chicken breast 38p 3g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f

Meal 2:

200g bbq chicken breast 38p 3g f
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f

Meal 3: PWO Nutrition (50% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 1 tbs ground milled flax seed (2.5c 3.5f)
2 frozen tilipa fillets 40p 6f
200g bbq chicken breast
200 grams asparagus
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
2/3 cup blue berries 20c

----------


## mockery

Day 10 - Rest Day

Meal 1:

200g AAA sliced beef
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f

Meal 2:

200g AAA sliced beef 
1 cup broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f

Meal 3: PWO Nutrition (50% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 2 tbs ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)
300g bbq chicken breast 60p 1f
2tbs natty peanut butter
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
2/3 cup blue berries 20c

----------


## RaginCajun

meals are looking good mockery! keep it up and you will reap the benefits.

----------


## gbrice75

^^ this!

----------


## mockery

Day 11 - push day first depletion work out.

Low 1700

52 carbs (veggies only)
47 fat
270 protein

Meal 1:

200g bbq chicken breast 40p 0.8gf
150g broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p
1/4 cheese low fat 7p 5f


Meal 2:

200g bbq chicken breast 40p 0.8gf
150g broccoli 7c
125ml simply egg whites 12p

Meal 3: PWN(40% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 2 tbs ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)
1 tbs Natty pb 4p 3c 8f
2 tilipia fillets 48p 6f
200g red meat
150g broccoli 7c
250ml simply egg whites 24

----------


## AXx

Checking in buddy, hope all is well. Stay on course

----------


## mockery

Day 12 - pull day second depletion work out.

Low 1700

52 carbs (veggies only)
47 fat
270 protein

Meal 1: PWN(40% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 2 tbs ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)
1 tbs Natty pb 4p 3c 8f
400g bbq chicken breast 80p 1.6f
200g broccoli 10c
250ml simply egg whites 28p

Meal 1:

200g bbq chicken breast 40p 0.8gf
150g broccoli 7c



Meal 2:

2 talipia fillets 46p 6gf
150g broccoli 7c
250ml simply egg whites 28p

----------


## mockery

day 13 - rest day

*WENT TO SHIT*

well i didn't have cheat meals per-say

i just didn't eat till i got home so my *Fast* went from 16 hours to like 21. and then i only ate the equivalent of 1 large meal  :Frown:

----------


## mockery

Day 14 - push day refuel day

fasted till 7am from 10pm and broke fast for the sake i needed to eat and start getting carbs into me. 

300 carbs
47 fat
270 protein



Meal 1: 

proper fresh Belgian waffle (1) <-- the dopamine instantly set in after have three days no carbs.
500ml egg whites 48p
1/4 cup cheese 

Meal 2:

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8g f
100g broccoli 5c
1 cup brown rice 40c 4p 2f
2 cups green tea

Meal 3: (3 hours before the gym)

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8g f
100g broccoli 5c
1 cup brown rice 40c 4p 2f
2 cups green tea

Meal 4: (1 hour before the gym)

1 scoop protein powder 35p 1c
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c

Meal 5: PWO Nutrition (40% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 2 tbs ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)
400g chicken breast 80p 1.2f
1 cup broccoli 5c
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c
2 tbsp natty PB 8p 6 c 16f

----------


## mockery

Day 15 - rest

fasted till 2pm 16h

150 carbs
47 fat
270 protein


Meal 1:

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8g f
1 cup broccoli 5c
125ml simply egg whites 14p
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f

Meal 2:

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8g f 
1 cup broccoli 5c
125ml simply egg whites 14p
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f

Meal 3: PWO Nutrition (40% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 2 tbs ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)
400g chicken 80p 1.6f
2 cup broccoli 10c
250ml simply egg whites 28p
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c
2 tbsp natty PB 8p 6 c 16f

----------


## mockery

Day 16 - rest

fasted till 2pm 16h

150 carbs
47 fat
270 protein


Meal 1:

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8g f
1 cup broccoli 5c
125ml simply egg whites 14p
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f

Meal 2:

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8g f
1 cup broccoli 5c
125ml simply egg whites 14p
¾ cup brown rice 32c 3p 1f

Meal 3: PWO Nutrition (40% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 2 tbs ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)
3 talipa fillets 69p 6f
2 cup broccoli 10c
250ml simply egg whites 28p
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c
2 tbsp natty PB 8p 6 c 16f

----------


## mockery

Day 17 - pull day First depletion work out. 

Low 1700

52 carbs (veggies only)
47 fat
270 protein

10g BCAA 15 minutes before early morning fasted training, ( *I LOVE FASTED RESISTANCE TRAINING* )

10g BCAA at 7am

10g BCAA at 9am

10g BCAA at 11am

10g BCAA at 1pm

fast ended at 2pm
Meal 1: PWN(40% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 2 tbs ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)
1 tbs Natty pb 4p 3c 8f
400g bbq chicken breast 80p 1.6f
200g broccoli 10c
250ml simply egg whites 28p

Meal 2:

200g bbq chicken breast 40p 0.8gf
150g broccoli 7c



Meal 3:

2 talipia fillets 46p 6gf
150g broccoli 7c
250ml simply egg whites 28p

----------


## mockery

Day 18 - rest

Low 1700

52 carbs (veggies only)
47 fat
270 protein

Meal 1: PWN(40% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 2 tbs ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)
1 tbs Natty pb 4p 3c 8f
400g bbq chicken breast 80p 1.6f
200g broccoli 10c
250ml simply egg whites 28p

Meal 2:

200g bbq chicken breast 40p 0.8gf
150g broccoli 7c



Meal 3:

1 whole bbq chicken

----------


## mockery

Day 19 - push

Low 1700

52 carbs (veggies only)
47 fat
270 protein

Pre fasted work out 10g BCAA

post fasted work out 10g BCAA

Meal 1: PWN(40% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 2 tbs ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)
1 tbs Natty pb 4p 3c 8f
400g bbq chicken breast 80p 1.6f

250ml simply egg whites 28p

Meal 2:

200g bbq chicken breast 40p 0.8gf
250ml simply egg whites 28p


Meal 3:

200g bbq chicken breast 40p 0.8gf
20 almonds

** Didnt eat any carbs today, no veggies .

----------


## mockery

Day 20 - refuel day

fasted till 8am from 8pm (12hours) and broke fast for the sake i needed to eat and start getting carbs into me.

300 carbs
47 fat
270 protein



Meal 1:

proper fresh Belgian waffle (2) <-- the dopamine instantly set in after have three days no carbs.
500ml egg whites 48p


Meal 2:

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8g f
100g broccoli 5c
1 cup brown rice 40c 4p 2f
2 cups green tea

Meal 3: (3 hours before the gym)

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8g f
100g broccoli 5c
1 cup brown rice 40c 4p 2f
2 cups green tea

Meal 4: (1 hour before the gym)

1 scoop protein powder 35p 1c
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c

Meal 5: PWO Nutrition (40% daily caloric intake)

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 2 tbs ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)
400g chicken breast 80p 1.2f
1 cup broccoli 5c
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c
2 tbsp natty PB 8p 6 c 16f

----------


## mockery

*21 days in... waist from navel measurement has gone from 37 inches to 34 inches body fat from 23% down to 17% rough estimate, COULD be more. Weight down 5.7 Kgs I think this carb cycling could be working... +1.0 - 1.5lbs LBM <-- not bad as i am eating in a 900 calorie deficit*

----------


## mockery

So will be running maintenance calories for the next week. to help get back into the swing of things for a lean bulk. then i will be proceeding to my new diet plan and training regiment as planned.







*
Micro Nutrients & meal plan. (Maintenance 2988)*

*Meal 1: Pro/Carb*
*250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

*
1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c) 
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c

*65g protein / 90g carbs / 4g fat*

*Meal 2: Pro/Fat*
*Lean chicken or fish, avocados, green veggies*

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
100g broccoli 5c
75g avocado 1.6p 6.5c 11f

*40g protein / 12g carbs / 11g fat*

*Meal 3: Pro/Carb*
*Lean chicken or fish, 1 and a quarter cup Brown Rice*

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
215g brown rice 52c 5p 2f

*40g protein / 52g carbs / 3g Fat*

*Meal 4: Pro/Fat*
*Lean chicken or fish, avocados, green veggies*

100g chicken breast 20p 0.4f (or 1 tilapia 23p 2f)
100g broccoli 5c
75g avocado 1.6p 6.5c 11f

*20g protein / 12g carbs / 11g fat*


**Workout**/Cardio*

***Meal 5: PWO Nutrition*
*250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

*
1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c) 
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
1.5 cup oatmeal 120c 24p 6f
1 tbsp. natty peanut butter 4p 3c 8f

*73g protein / 123g carbs / 14g fat*


_***_*Meal 6: PPWO*
*Lean chicken or fish, 1/2 cup Brown Rice, green veggies*

100g chicken breast 20p 0.4f (or 1 tilapia 23p 2f)
100g broccoli 5c
45g brown rice 25c 2p 1f

*20g protein / 25g carbs / 3g fat*

*Meal 7: Pro/Fat*
*Lean chicken or fish, avocados*

100g chicken breast 20p 0.4f (or 1 tilapia 23p 2f)
1 ounce almonds 6p 6c 14f

*20g protein / 6g carbs / 14g fat*

*Meal 8: Before Bed*
*1 Scoops of Whey Protein, 5g L-glutamine, 2 Tbsp. ground flax seed.*


1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c) with 2 tbsp. ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)

*35g protein / 5g carbs / 7g Fat*

**313g proteins from eggs, oats and lean meats only are calculated.
*
**285g carbs from whole grains, fibrous veggies and blue berries.

* 66g fat from EFA’s some wiggle room for olive oils other fats.
**

Micro Nutrients & meal plan. (Surplus 3586)*

*Meal 1: Pro/Carb*
*250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

*
1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c) 
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c

*65g protein / 90g carbs / 4g fat*

*Meal 2: Pro/Fat*
*Lean chicken or fish, avocados, green veggies*

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
100g broccoli 5c
75g avocado 1.6p 6.5c 11f

*40g protein / 12g carbs / 11g fat*

*Meal 3: Pro/Carb*
*Lean chicken or fish, one and a half cup Brown Rice*

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
260g brown rice 64c 6p 2f

*40g protein / 64g carbs / 3g Fat*

*Meal 4: Pro/Fat*
*Lean chicken or fish, avocados, green veggies*

100g chicken breast 20p 0.4f (or 1 tilapia 23p 2f)
100g broccoli 5c
75g avocado 1.6p 6.5c 11f

*20g protein / 12g carbs / 11g fat*


**Workout**/Cardio*

***Meal 5: PWO Nutrition*
*250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

*
1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c) 
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
2 tbsp. natty peanut butter 8p 6c 16f

*65g protein / 86g carbs / 20g fat*


_***_*Meal 6: PPWO*
*Lean chicken or fish, one and half cup Brown Rice, green veggies*

100g chicken breast 20p 0.4f (or 1 tilapia 23p 2f)
100g broccoli 5c
260g brown rice 64c 6p 2f

*20g protein / 64g carbs / 3g fat*

*Meal 7: Pro/Fat*
*Lean chicken or fish, avocados*

100g chicken breast 20p 0.4f (or 1 tilapia 23p 2f)
1.25 ounce (25) almonds 6p 7c 17f

*20g protein / 7g carbs / 17g fat*

*Meal 8: Before Bed*
*1 Scoops of Whey Protein, 5g L-glutamine, 2 Tbsp. ground flax seed.*


1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c) with 2 tbsp. ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)

*35g protein / 5g carbs / 7g Fat*

**305g proteins from eggs, oats and lean meats only are calculated.
*
**376g carbs from whole grains, fibrous veggies and blue berries.

* 79g fat from EFA’s some wiggle room for olive oils other fats.*

----------


## mockery

*Day 3 of 14 maintenance.* weekly weigh in 84.7kgs from 85.3kgs last week.  34.5 inch waist 1" below the navel. roughly the same as last week.

Did a AM/ PM power split since i couldn't train Monday Squats and press's in the morning, FASTED. Following with dead lifts and abs just before bed. 

So no longer doing IF 16/8 protocol. Will be too hard to feed in only 8 hours,  :Tear:  I really really liked the Fasting. *May have to Attempt a 24 hour fast on my rest day. 6pm - 6pm*

** Fasted Workout* - 10g BCAA and 2 scoop concrete creatine.

*Meal 1: Pro/Carb*
250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c)
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c
5g Glutamine

65g protein / 90g carbs / 4g fat

*Meal 2: Pro/Fat*
Lean chicken or fish, avocados, green veggies

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
100g broccoli 5c
75g avocado 1.6p 6.5c 11f

40g protein / 12g carbs / 11g fat

*Meal 3: Pro/Carb*
Lean chicken or fish, 1 and a quarter cup Brown Rice

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
215g brown rice 52c 5p 2f

40g protein / 52g carbs / 3g Fat

*Meal 4: Pro/Fat*
Lean chicken or fish, avocados, green veggies

100g chicken breast 20p 0.4f (or 1 tilapia 23p 2f)
100g broccoli 5c
75g avocado 1.6p 6.5c 11f

20g protein / 12g carbs / 11g fat

*Meal 5:* 
250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c)
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
1.5 cup oatmeal 120c 24p 6f
1 tbsp. natty peanut butter 4p 3c 8f

73g protein / 123g carbs / 14g fat


*Meal 6:* 
Lean chicken or fish, 1/2 cup Brown Rice, green veggies

100g chicken breast 20p 0.4f (or 1 tilapia 23p 2f)
100g broccoli 5c
45g brown rice 25c 2p 1f

20g protein / 25g carbs / 3g fat

*Meal 7: Pro/Fat*
Lean chicken or fish, avocados

100g chicken breast 20p 0.4f (or 1 tilapia 23p 2f)
1 ounce almonds 6p 6c 14f

20g protein / 6g carbs / 14g fat

**Workout/Cardio*

*Meal 8: Before Bed*
1 Scoops of Whey Protein, 5g L-glutamine, 2 Tbsp. ground flax seed.

1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c) with 2 tbsp. ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)

35g protein / 5g carbs / 7g Fat

*313g proteins from eggs, oats and lean meats only are calculated.

*285g carbs from whole grains, fibrous veggies and blue berries.

* 66g fat from EFA’s some wiggle room for olive oils other fats.

----------


## mockery

*Day 4 of 14 maintenance.* 

Rest day


*Meal 1: Pro/Carb*
250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c)
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c
5g Glutamine

65g protein / 90g carbs / 4g fat

*Meal 2: Pro/Fat*
Lean chicken or fish, avocados, green veggies

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
100g broccoli 5c
75g avocado 1.6p 6.5c 11f

40g protein / 12g carbs / 11g fat

*Meal 3: Pro/Carb*
Lean chicken or fish, 1 and a quarter cup Brown Rice

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
215g brown rice 52c 5p 2f

40g protein / 52g carbs / 3g Fat

*Meal 4: Pro/Fat*
Lean chicken or fish, avocados, green veggies

100g chicken breast 20p 0.4f (or 1 tilapia 23p 2f)
100g broccoli 5c
75g avocado 1.6p 6.5c 11f

20g protein / 12g carbs / 11g fat

*Meal 5:* 
250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c)
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
1.5 cup oatmeal 120c 24p 6f
1 tbsp. natty peanut butter 4p 3c 8f

73g protein / 123g carbs / 14g fat


*Meal 6:* 
Lean chicken or fish, 1/2 cup Brown Rice, green veggies

100g chicken breast 20p 0.4f (or 1 tilapia 23p 2f)
100g broccoli 5c
45g brown rice 25c 2p 1f

20g protein / 25g carbs / 3g fat

*Meal 7: Pro/Fat*
Lean chicken or fish, avocados

100g chicken breast 20p 0.4f (or 1 tilapia 23p 2f)
1 ounce almonds 6p 6c 14f

20g protein / 6g carbs / 14g fat

**Workout/Cardio*

*Meal 8: Before Bed*
1 Scoops of Whey Protein, 5g L-glutamine, 2 Tbsp. ground flax seed.

1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c) with 2 tbsp. ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)

35g protein / 5g carbs / 7g Fat

*313g proteins from eggs, oats and lean meats only are calculated.

*285g carbs from whole grains, fibrous veggies and blue berries.

* 66g fat from EFAs some wiggle room for olive oils other fats.

I replaced the rice with Ezekiel bread for something different

----------


## Razor

Great thread, subscribed!

----------


## mockery

*Day 5 of 14 maintenance.* 

Did Back and shoulders hypertrophy today in 1 hour



*Meal 1: Pro/Carb*
250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c)
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c
5g Glutamine

65g protein / 90g carbs / 4g fat

**Workout/Cardio*

*Meal PWO:* 
250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c)
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
1.5 cup oatmeal 120c 24p 6f
1 tbsp. natty peanut butter 4p 3c 8f

73g protein / 123g carbs / 14g fat


*Meal 2: Pro/Fat*
Lean chicken or fish, avocados, green veggies

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
100g broccoli 5c
75g avocado 1.6p 6.5c 11f

40g protein / 12g carbs / 11g fat

*Meal 3: Pro/Carb*
Lean chicken or fish, 1 and a quarter cup Brown Rice

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
215g brown rice 52c 5p 2f

40g protein / 52g carbs / 3g Fat

*Meal 4: Pro/Fat*
Lean chicken or fish, avocados, green veggies

100g chicken breast 20p 0.4f (or 1 tilapia 23p 2f)
100g broccoli 5c
75g avocado 1.6p 6.5c 11f

20g protein / 12g carbs / 11g fat

*Meal 6:* 
Lean chicken or fish, 1/2 cup Brown Rice, green veggies

100g chicken breast 20p 0.4f (or 1 tilapia 23p 2f)
100g broccoli 5c
45g brown rice 25c 2p 1f

20g protein / 25g carbs / 3g fat

*Meal 7: Pro/Fat*
Lean chicken or fish, avocados

100g chicken breast 20p 0.4f (or 1 tilapia 23p 2f)
1 ounce almonds 6p 6c 14f

20g protein / 6g carbs / 14g fat

*Meal 8: Before Bed*
1 Scoops of Whey Protein, 5g L-glutamine, 2 Tbsp. ground flax seed.

1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c) with 2 tbsp. ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)

35g protein / 5g carbs / 7g Fat

*313g proteins from eggs, oats and lean meats only are calculated.

*285g carbs from whole grains, fibrous veggies and blue berries.

* 66g fat from EFAs some wiggle room for olive oils other fats.

And used Ezekiel bread to replace rice again.

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

Ezekiel bread is my favorite. Seriously live off of that, sweet pot, and oats for carbs. and some berry mixes

----------


## Razor

Mock I missed something why did you go from 3 meals a day to 8?

----------


## mockery

not running a fasting protocol any more. because i will be doing a cycle soon, so i was in a -900 calorie deficit so i need to run two weeks at maintenance before i can go into a surplus so all my shit is in proper working order.

----------


## mockery

> Ezekiel bread is my favorite. Seriously live off of that, sweet pot, and oats for carbs. and some berry mixes


at 6 dollars a bag. i will not be living off this haha. plus i cant get my head around it.. its bread.. bread is bad. back to brown rice tomorrow.

----------


## Razor

> at 6 dollars a bag. i will not be living off this haha. plus i cant get my head around it.. its bread.. bread is bad. back to brown rice tomorrow.


I think it's a complex carb since it live sprouted grains.

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

It's a great carb source mock. all my bodybuilder friends use it pre contest and swear by it. A great cheat meal I say is a natty PB and Jelly on ezekiel.. But 6$ a bag? Where you buying it at man? I get mine for 3.25$ at jewel osco!

----------


## mockery

> It's a great carb source mock. all my bodybuilder friends use it pre contest and swear by it. A great cheat meal I say is a natty PB and Jelly on ezekiel.. But 6$ a bag? Where you buying it at man? I get mine for 3.25$ at jewel osco!


superstore in canada.

----------


## mockery

had a small bag of popcorn with yesterdays meal plan, had to go see teh dark night

----------


## mockery

*Day 13 of 14 maintenance.*

Did Deadlifts, chin ups and core yesterday


*Meal 1: Pro/Carb*
250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c)
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c
5g Glutamine

65g protein / 90g carbs / 4g fat

**Workout/Cardio*

*Meal (?) PWO:* 
250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c)
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
1.5 cup oatmeal 120c 24p 6f
1 tbsp. natty peanut butter 4p 3c 8f

73g protein / 123g carbs / 14g fat


*Meal 2: Pro/Carb*
Lean chicken or fish, 1 and a quarter cup Brown Rice

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
260g brown rice 77c 7p 3f
100g broccoli 5c

40g protein / 82g carbs / 3g Fat

*Meal 3: Pro/Fat*
Lean chicken or fish, avocados, green veggies

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
100g broccoli 5c
75g avocado 1.6p 6.5c 11f

40g protein / 12g carbs / 11g fat

*Meal 4: Pro/Fat*
Lean chicken or fish, avocados, green veggies

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
100g broccoli 5c
75g avocado 1.6p 6.5c 11f

40g protein / 12g carbs / 11g fat

*Meal 5: Pro/Fat*
Lean chicken or fish, avocados

100g chicken breast 20p 0.4f (or 1 tilapia 23p 2f)
1 ounce almonds 6p 6c 14f

20g protein / 6g carbs / 14g fat

*Meal 6: Before Bed*
1 Scoops of Whey Protein, 5g L-glutamine, 2 Tbsp. ground flax seed.

1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c) with 2 tbsp. ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)

35g protein / 5g carbs / 7g Fat

*313g proteins from eggs, oats and lean meats only are calculated.

*285g carbs from whole grains, fibrous veggies and blue berries.

* 66g fat from EFAs some wiggle room for olive oils other fats.

----------


## mockery

^ changed the meals around and now only have 3 carb meals all together, running all first thing in my day *UNLESS* otherwise i do night time resistance training and have to have my PWO later in the day/evening.

----------


## mockery

*Supplement update.*

Greens x2 ED, currently ramping up over three weeks so i don't kill my tummy

Multi vitamin x3 ED

Vitamin C 1500mg, upon waking up and 2000mg with every meal to help with cholesterol

Creatine to complement my diet and help with myostatin blockage 

whey isolate to help hit the top end of my "on" protein needs (trying to keep at 25% or less of daily protein intake, during deloads and post PCT wont be running any whey when i come down to 1g p/lbs LBM)

L-glutamine its cheap and apparently it works with recovery.

Taurine if needed since my gf uses it with her clen .

----------


## mockery

Comparing today's measurements with ones done in march. About the same across the board, but 10-12 % less bodyfat I am assuming this is good..

----------


## RaginCajun

> Comparing today's measurements with ones done in march. About the same across the board, but *10-12 % less bodyfat I am assuming this is good*..



you lost 10-12% bodyfat? that is freakin amazing! any progress pics?

----------


## mockery

> you lost 10-12% bodyfat? that is freakin amazing! any progress pics?


not really , i have 1-2 but haven't been keeping progress. seems a lot of progress pics are never constant with each other and hard to tell the difference. Made a post in the BB section if anyone could help me with info on taking better pics.

----------


## mockery

eating at maintenance for 2 weeks, and staying at maintenance for 1 week has me 9lbs heavier and a inch onto my tummy. yeah more vascular on my arms and hips.

my calculations show less then 1% increase in bf , but a huge jump in LBM... i just don't see this as accurate,


conclusion for me , apparently my maintenance and even missing 1 meal is not my maintenance at this increase of weight , i am in my second week of a cycle but test and mast don't really show after a week of injections in terms of water and bloat. been taking Anavar for 1 week, 80mg a day no strength gains yet, leading me to believe i got fake var... will weigh in and measure in a weeks time. Will continue to run the same calories over the next week. Looks like i will start adding in cardio then to see if i can off set the growth in my tummy.

----------


## mockery

getting tomorrows protein stash ready

----------


## mockery

just to put into perspective how much *whole food* protein you have to eat on a diet as little as 2700-3000 calories.

----------


## AXx

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=125478"/>
> 
> just to put into perspective how much whole food protein you have to eat on a diet as little as 2700-3000 calories.


I know where your coming from. I sent you a PM sir.

----------


## mockery

*mockery's building an aesthetic and pleasing physique* 

R.I.P Brother in Iron!

----------


## mockery

Blue berry pancake refeed tomorrow!

1cup oats (ground into powder)
7 large egg whites
234g 2% cottage cheese
140g frozen blueberries (thawed)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:welcome: thought I'ld take a peep and here's another food pic...ya;ll makin me hungry  :Big Grin:

----------


## mockery

So been having issues gaining weight at a steady rate running what i thought was maintance calories. Yesterday i was in a foul mood, craved pizza all day but didnt cave .. i was very busy so i didnt eat much.

*Meal 1: Pro/Carb*
250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c)
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
1 cup oatmeal 80c 16p 4f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c
5g Glutamine

65g protein / 90g carbs / 4g fat

**Workout/Cardio*

*Meal (?) PWO:* 
250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c)
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
1.5 cup oatmeal 120c 24p 6f
1 tbsp. natty peanut butter 4p 3c 8f

73g protein / 123g carbs / 14g fat


*Meal 3: Pro/Fat*
Lean chicken or fish, avocados, green veggies

300g chicken breast 60p 1.2f 
100g spinach 5c
75g avocado 1.6p 6.5c 11f

40g protein / 12g carbs / 11g fat

*Then 1/4 fat free greek yogurt with 1/4 blueberries* 

*Then a shake before bed, almond milk and 35g protein powder.


*Woke up today with 1"1/8th off my waist. So obvisouly i didnt eat enough yesterday but wondering what caused me to measure in so differently today, i look more cut and lean. Something is making me hold water, or maybe its a carb reaction to the brown rice i eat? or maybe the almond milk before bed is the secret! ha...

stay tuned for more pointless ramblings,

----------


## mockery

*Diets changing again as i adjust after a two week review of calories in vs. calories out*


*Micro Nutrients & meal plan. (Carb-load 2997)*

*Meal 1: Pro/Carb*
*250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

*
1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c) 
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
2/3 cup oatmeal 60c 8p 4f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c

*60g protein / 70g carbs / 4g fat*

*Meal 2: Pro/Fat*
*Lean chicken or fish, avocados, green veggies*

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
100g broccoli 5c
75g avocado 1.6p 6.5c 11f

*40g protein / 12g carbs / 11g fat*

*Meal 3: Pro/Carb*
*Lean chicken or fish, 1 and a quarter cup Brown Rice*

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
215g brown rice 52c 5p 2f

*40g protein / 52g carbs / 3g Fat*

**Workout**/Cardio*

***Meal 4: PWO Nutrition*
*250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

*
1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c) 
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
2/3 cup oatmeal 60c 8p 4f
1 tbsp. natty peanut butter 4p 3c 8f

*60g protein / 123g carbs / 14g fat*




_***_*Meal 5: PPWO*
*Lean chicken or fish, 1/2 cup Brown Rice, green veggies*

100g chicken breast 20p 0.4f (or 1 tilapia 23p 2f)
100g broccoli 5c
45g brown rice 25c 2p 1f

*20g protein / 25g carbs / 3g fat*

*Meal 6: Pro/Fat*
*Lean chicken or fish, avocados, green veggies*

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
100g broccoli 5c
1 ounce almonds 6p 6c 14f

*40g protein / 6g carbs / 14g fat*

*Meal 7: Before Bed*
*1 Scoops of Whey Protein, 5g L-glutamine, 2 Tbsp. ground flax seed.*


1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c) with 2 tbsp. ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)

*35g protein / 5g carbs / 7g Fat*

**313g proteins from eggs, oats and lean meats only are calculated.
*
**285g carbs from whole grains, fibrous veggies and blue berries.

* 66g fat from EFAs some wiggle room for olive oils other fats.
**

Micro Nutrients & meal plan. (Low 2378)*

*Meal 1: Pro/Carb*
250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c)
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
2/3 cup oatmeal 60c 8p 4f
1/3 cup blue berries 10c

63g protein / 90g carbs / 4g fat

**Workout/Cardio*

*Meal (2) PWO:* 
250ml egg whites, 1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c)
250ml simply egg whites 28p /14p (raw half bio availability)
2/3 cup oatmeal 60c 8p 4f
1 tbsp. natty peanut butter 4p 3c 8f
5g Glutamine

63g protein / 123g carbs / 14g fat


*Meal 3: Protein only*
Lean chicken or fish,

250g chicken breast 50p 1f (or 3 tilapia 69p 6f)
100g broccoli/spinach 5c

50g protein / 5g carbs / 3g Fat

*Meal 4: Pro/Fat*
Lean chicken or fish, avocados, green veggies

250g chicken breast 50p 1f (or 3 tilapia 69p 6f)
100g broccoli/spinach 5c
75g avocado 1.6p 6.5c 11f

50g protein / 12g carbs / 11g fat


*Meal 5: Pro/Fat*
Lean chicken or fish, avocados, green veggies

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f (or 2 tilapia 46p 4f)
100g broccoli 5c
1 ounce almonds 6p 6c 14f

40g protein / 6g carbs / 14g fat


*Meal 6: Before Bed*
1 Scoops of Whey Protein, 5g L-glutamine, 2 Tbsp. ground flax seed.

2 scoop protein powder (70p 2c) with 2 tbsp. ground milled flax seed (5c 7f)

70g protein / 5g carbs / 7g Fat

*
*313g proteins from eggs, oats and lean meats only are calculated.

*155g carbs from oats, fibrous veggies and blue berries.

* 55g fat from EFAs some wiggle room for olive oils other fats.*


Will be executing carb cycling 3 days low, 1 day carb load. 4 day mini cycles.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i may just split meals in half and see how this would work for me : )

----------


## mockery

*Week 3 of slow bulk update: weight is about 200lbs, bf% 14-15%* 

have had a bad flu, still training and doing my best to eat. waist is maintaining an average every morning this week of 34.5 - 35.5. since im "on" right now and being week three im expecting some degree of bloating . hard to get a true waist measurement as well as i have bad posture in my back! really hammering my delts, going to find where my over training threshold is. part of this cycle is to bomb my delts to stimulate more growth and recovery , not really looking toput on a large amount of mass or too much bulk.

I will start 2 hours of cardio a week, next week and start doing am/pm splits to make the most of my anabolic state.

----------


## mockery

As much as id like to get huge and jacked, my food bills are too expensive and i start a new job tomorrow where if i am getting bigger by the minute, it could be a problem.

For trail and error purposes i am looking to experiment on myself with a cutting cycle while on a low dose of aas. 

the criteria:

#4 day carb cycles, 3 low days 1 refeed.

#Low 300p 50c _(from complex sources)_ 40f

#High 300p 300c 67f

#2 hours a week cardio, 40x3 sessions half incline at 3.5 mph brisk walk on life style fitness tread.

#The low carb days will all land on a 3 day split and the re-feed on my one day off, rinse and repeat.

#Am/pm splits possibly to do abs separate from regular work out, or will add them all together depending on life.

#Ultimate goals in my lifting right now is to blast my shoulders and widen my back, thickness is not crucial for me , the v-taper is. As my delts grow i will have to hope i can find ways to make my chest grow with them not to look small, with ac joint issues i can not barbell bench, dumbbell is OK.

The reality:

I wanna grow problem areas, symmetry, happy times. I do not want to bulk or at least the conventional idea of bulking. Trying to monitor by body fat % and will shift my calories based on fat gain. if i can maintain similar scale weight with out too much increase to belly fat i guess i am winning. i understand i can not grow my v-taper to mast genetic limits with out eating enough while in an anabolic state to grow.

----------


## mockery

cooked my legs today , the nice thing with time under tension is i can get a killer work out with out using heavy weights. Thanks again Mr. frank zane!

squats 3 x 10

super set leg extensions and lying hammy curls 3 x 10

sitting leg curl 3 x 10

calf raises 3 x 10

hack squats 3 x 10

400 roman chair sit ups. BAM

----------


## mockery

testing Gbrice theory on over training is a myth  :Smilie:  will do this work out again on Wednesday.

----------


## mockery

*Over training over view 1.0*

chest, back , delts

legs

Arms & rotator cuff

3 day splits with one day off. am / pm splits with second work out being abs only every day.

----------


## mockery

I think i have secured my true recomp maintenance or "balance" for now. 2 weeks at the same weight, with noticeable bodycomp changes. so will adjust now. 

bloating in obliques last two days,

----------


## Papiriqui

Good luck man, and good thread. I'll continue to check in from time to time. Good luck!!

----------


## mockery

*September goals* 

New cutting micros for the next 8-10 weeks at a prox 1lb fast loss a week.

1700 low, 2300 moderate. 

4 day cycles.

low
low 
low
mod

rinse and repeat.

after finding my true maintenance which was around 2400-2500c it made it easier to secure my cutting deficit roughly (-25%).

Keeping carbs at 100 for low days
and the end of each cycle will have 200-250 carb days. Every 4 days.

----------


## mockery

Lost 1.5 lbs this week so staying on on track. Happy to0 since for the first time in months i had alot of sugar, carb drinks and cookies and 3 slices of pizza! apparently mixing it up will help the weight loss  :Smilie:  Serratus anterior are starting to show if i twist my trunk. along with abs, guessing im at around 13% bf right now. closer to 14%

----------


## --->>405<<---

glad to see ur making progress  :Smilie:

----------


## mockery

true body recomp is so slow, but im in it for the long run. i should hit 10% by end of decemeber if i keep on top of my macros perfectly with out dropping to fast i should be able to sit at 9-10% comfortably with out the yoyo effect. And stay there. LBM is slow but is gaining, being in a slightly anabolic state is helping reasure there isnt a huge loss of lbm. so instead of teh average 25%, i could be as low as 5% or even none. aside from the typical break down every day that is part of growth.

Id love a quick fix , but it wont be practical.

----------


## mockery

Starving today, its a nice feeling as i have had no appitight for a month or 6 weeks.
Guess my body is not liking the cut lol

----------


## mockery

rant time!

my old lady always thinks everyone else has a better idea of how to help her lose weight.

trainer one "eat unlimted fruit"

new trainer "you need to drink more chocolate milk after your work out" take bcaa after your work out then wait exactly one hour to eat your chocolate milk?????????????????????????????????????????????? ?????????

i know its rude but i told her today to never ever ever talk to me about her training again EVER.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i like the idea of monthly goals...makes it manageable and way to measure discrete progress!

----------


## mockery

> i like the idea of monthly goals...makes it manageable and way to measure discrete progress!


im doing slow progress so i need to be smart and not get a head of myself. i have goals in place for the end of December but until then i have to live in the "NOW" if i allow flexibility i can have better control of my body recomp.. i think.  :Smilie:

----------


## mockery

dropped 0.5 this week , but strength is still going up, i am happy with this.

----------


## mockery

Update from 07-04-2012 through to 09-19-2012

Down from 23% to 13%

----------


## mockery

down from 91 kgs to 88kgs. 

when i did my IF i drop alot more. but this new weight is from the slow body recomp and alot of gym work.

----------


## bikeral

Fantastic results.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Fantastic results.


+1

Well done. . . . Damn good results!

----------


## mockery

> Fantastic results.


Thanks guys

Yeah with the IF i dropped to the low 80kg's but have been trying to maintain the lower BF% and add lean muscle mass.

Would be happy at 10% but i think sticking around 13% is good, if i go smaller i might start looking skinner then what i do already. lol

----------


## mockery

this has been a week of fast food, and low calories. and i even ate a box of mac and cheese.. ho ho ho im so bad ass. !!

next week entering into the final 16 weeks of diet. will be changing calories and goals slightly.

----------


## mockery

2 week deload starting today today gonna drop protein intake to 1gram per 1 lb mass. increase carbs to make up the difference.

----------


## digsy1983

good transformation in ya pics! time well spent!!

how tall are you? (never noticed you mentioning it b4)

----------


## mockery

> good transformation in ya pics! time well spent!!
> 
> how tall are you? (never noticed you mentioning it b4)


5'10

----------


## mockery

Updates on today's meals

*Meal 1: Pro/Carb*
1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 2/3 cup oatmeal

1 tbsp. ground milled flax seed (2.5c 3.5f)
1 scoop protein powder (35p 1c)
2/3 cup oatmeal 40c 8p 2f
70g blue berries 9c
5g Glutamine
Creatine blend
Greens 6c
Liv52

43g protein / 58.5g carbs / 5.5g fat

**Workout/Cardio*

*Meal (?) PWO:* 
1 Scoop of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

1 scoop protein powder MRP (25p 20c 6f)
2/3 cup oatmeal 40c 8p 2f
70g blue berries 9c
Creatine blend


33g protein / 70g carbs / 8.0g fat


*Meal 2: Pro/fat*
Natty PB, fat free Greek yogurt

260g Greek yogurt 24p 8c 0f
1tbs Natty PB 4p 3c 8f

28g protein / 11g carbs / 8g Fat

*Meal 3: Pro/carb*
Chicken and Veggies

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f 
100g broccoli 5c

40g protein / 5g carbs / 1g fat

*Meal 4: Fat/carb*
Sprouted gain toast with Natty PB

2 slices sprouted grain bread 12p 34c 2f
1tbs Natty PB 4p 3c 8f

16g protein / 37g carbs / 10g fat

*Meal 5: Pro/carb*
Lean chicken or fish, avocados

200g chicken breast 40p 0.8f 
200g Extra lean bbq ground beef 40p 10f
100g broccoli 5c
85g dry - cooked: Gluten free pasta (quinoa, amaranth and brown rice.) 8p 62c 3f

80g protein / 67g carbs / 14g fat

*Meal 6: Before Bed*
2% cottage cheese and almonds

2% cottage cheese 15p 6c 2.5f
20g whole almonds 5p 4c 10f

20g protein / 10g carbs / 12.5g Fat


* Will be omitting the first protein shake for breakfast. to lower protein consumptions as my numbers right now are at 250p. so only 1 shake a day rest is whole food.

** i have my carbs in around 254 maybe 20ish shy of where i should be.

*** fats are at around 49 with obvious wiggle room. with my goal being 52.9 ( i can add in almonds to last meal to raise fat and cover loss of carbs)

**** will be replacing quinoa to work lunches on non work out days. to replace the PWO shake carbs.

----------


## mockery

*Circumstance*
*Carbohydrate Requirement1*
*Grams for an athlete with 160 lbs. LBM*

Physiological Requirement

0 g/day
0 g/day


PracticalMinimum to Avoid Muscle Breakdown2

50 g/day
50 g/day

Practical Minimum for Individuals Who Function Poorly In Ketosis3

100-120 g/day
100-120 g/day

Additional Amount to Sustain Low Intensity Exercise

Minimal approaching zero
Minimal approaching zero

Additional Amount Needed to Sustain Weight Training

5 g carbs. per 2 work sets4
5 g carbs. per 2 work sets4

Average Recommendations in Bodybuilding Nutrition

1-3 g/lb.
160-480 g/day

Average Recommendations by Mainstream Nutritionists

2-3 g/lb
320-480 g/day

Average Intake for Endurance Athletes

2 g/lb
320 g/day

Recommended Intake for Endurance Athletes

3-4.5 g/lb
480-720 g/day

Practical Maximum for Non-Carb Loading Individuals

4 g/lb
640 g/day

Maximal Intakes for Carb-Loading

~7 g/lb
1120 g/day






*1. All values are in g/lb. To convert to g/kg, multiply by 2.2.*2. Note: If protein intake is sufficient, this amount of carbohydrate is not required.3. All values above this line assume no exercise and do not change significantly with body weight.4. Assumes a set length of 30-45 seconds.
bump for future reference.

----------


## --->>405<<---

good work mock! interesting carb thing u got there!  :Smilie:

----------


## mockery

Yeah it helps understand the individuals carb needs a bit better. Its impressive to know you body can make its own carb like chemical to fuel your brain and organs. at zero carbs. the general idea is 1g/1lb for cut and 2-3 for gain. then using 50 as a base to start and then adding in your cardio and weight lifting needs. then presto! sorta!!

----------


## mockery

7 point fat test today , 1 of 3 part of my body recomp. 

Back 7.5
Tri 5
Ab 6.5
Iliae 4.5
Chest 2
Quad 11
Calf 11.5

----------


## --->>405<<---

whats ur weight and age?

----------


## --->>405<<---

u need midaxillary instead of calf (which i think 11.5 is wrong anyways)

----------


## mockery

510 192 33

----------


## --->>405<<---

Midaxillary dude.. Google  :Smilie:

----------


## mockery

The guy that took it is a ibff pro , figured he knew his shit

----------


## mockery

When I get home from my date with the old lady ill look it up

----------


## mockery

Ive hit my goals a bit early, or had premature goals.

will be spending the day figuring out on gaining 8 lbs of muscle mass over the next 10 weeks, while on a cycle. While staying 9-10 % bf

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ and this is how we spend our free time! gotta luv it!!!

----------


## mockery

> ^^^ and this is how we spend our free time! gotta luv it!!!


yeah im a nerd. its how i get things done, ill try and fit time in for my girlfriend if shes lucky.  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

whatd u fig out on ur caliper test??

----------


## mockery

> whatd u fig out on ur caliper test??


he went back to Miami that day so i have to buy my own and do it myself i guess.

----------


## mockery

New favorite snack that helps with junk food cravings

250g no fat greek yogurt

1 tbsp natty PB

1/4 scoop chocolate protein powder for taste.

and if you wanna be really swell , 1/2 tsp banana extract

This is my new healthy beast to help me through low blood sugar moments and hunger fits for bread, cookies.. things like that.

----------


## mockery

> whatd u fig out on ur caliper test??


he did say with visible abs and defined obliques i need to be at at least 7-9% , i dont see it though, i still think im 12-14ish %

----------


## mockery

cheat meal, 2 tbsp of fat free ranch dressing from superstore, and like 1lb of baby carrots.

 :Frown:

----------


## mockery

found a guy who does RMR testing and some static blah blah testing MRI shit.. he was saying taht the ultra sound has to much room for error and that even a natural path phase angle is better .. dunno. looking into it this week and will email lyle and see his feed back.

----------


## mockery

making satay chicken on teh bbq today, feels good to eat shit on a cold day. refeed day all you can eat carbs tomorrow, complex.. but still cant wait and leg day!!

----------


## mockery

*Diet as of now 8 week out from current goal*: *200lbs @ 9% bf*


*




Meals:* 10
4 day carb cycles.
3 low "150ish" ( no post work out shake on off days )
1 high "unlimited"
3 cups green tea daily
4 liters of water daily
vitamin c, chromium, creatine and multi for sups

1/3 cup oats
70g blueberries
1 tbs flax seed
scoops of choc greens
1 scoop protein powder

.


*Post work out:*
1/3 cup oats
70g blueberries
2 tbs flax seed
scoops of choc greens
1 scoop protein powder

.


*Post-Post work out*
300g chicken
100g broccoli

.


250g Greek yogurt
1 tbsp Natty PB

.


300g chicken
100g broccoli

.


2 slices sprouted grain bread
1 tbsp Natty PB

.


3 talapia fish fillets
100g broccoli

.


6 whole eggs

.


1/2 cup cottage cheese
10 almonds

.


1 scoop choc greens
1 scoop protein powder

.

----------


## mockery

*Week 1 of 8*  _( 5'10, 194 lbs 11% BF )_

_Cycle starts_

Tren .
Test.
Mast.
Hcg .

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

ur gunna be a beast by the end. damnnnn

----------


## mockery

> ur gunna be a beast by the end. damnnnn


nah ill be lucky if i put on the 6 lbs i want. i dont like bulking.

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

I don't like bulking either, but that cycle looks great

----------


## RaginCajun

hey mockery, looks like you are dialed in bro!

just looked thru ya thread and nice progress my man!

----------


## mockery

*Prami log* 

_Tuesday October 30th 22:30_ 

Took first dose of prami, .5 in a 1ml slin barrel. ( hope i dosed it right )

Bill Roberts says this is a good dose and shouldn't go higher, Some talk of after 2-3 weeks and you get throught the side effect dosages around 1-1.5 are great.

1.) sleepless apparently is at the start on low dosages, go away after you kick it up and it knocks you out.

2.) apparently releases a GH pulse 2 hours after ingestion. 

3.) help with libido and more so achieving repeated orgasm faster ( better recovery between )

4.) prolactin control while using Tren .

stayed tune!

----------


## mockery

*Prami log UPDATE*

_wednesday October 31th 22:30_ 

Fuk prami, these sides are intense. The twitching while laying in bed was especially scary i thought i was having a seziere

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ scary.

----------


## mockery

*Prami log UPDATE

**splitting the dosages up 0.25ml x 2, 8 hours apart.
*
morning dose actually knocks me out in about 6 minutes of ingesting the liquid, i mean i have insomnia and anxiety and falling asleep is hard, this was like BAM YOU:RE GOING TO BED DICKHEAD NOW!! Evening dose... is ok for the most part, Night and day difference in sides with teh split dose and the 0.5ml at once.

----------


## mockery

Since baking has been all the rave lately, figured id share mine. i have more or less taken my two shakes i have and 1 meal of cottage cheese, egg whites and almonds. Now packed it into 12 palmed size muffins, for on the go simplicity...

The macros for each *blueberry almond* muffin is

9.5 P

8.5 C

3.1 F

with 102 carbs in 12 of these bad boys. i have hit my carb macros for the day more or less as i target 150g carbs, i get 12g more from Greens supplement powder, and the other 36g from multi servings of broccoli and flax seed/natty PB.

----------


## Gioz

Gooood!!!!

----------


## mockery

*Prami log UPDATE

**splitting the dosages up 0.25ml x 2, 8 hours apart still seems to do the trick, sweating like a mofu last night and kind of a restless sleep for 8-9 hours will see with that length of sleep if this morning dose after fasted cardio will knock me out.*

----------


## mockery

looks like i will be skipping low carb diet till the new year. help put on the final 6 lbs, gonna have to eat to grow. will start small carb source every meal and monitor how i g0.

----------


## mockery

*Prami log UPDATE

**slept for 7 hours last night pretty much straight through, cept i had to pee 3 times wich is normaly maybe once. these split dosages seem to still be holding up, keeping in mind the 8 hour half life.
*

----------


## RaginCajun

> Since baking has been all the rave lately, figured id share mine. i have more or less taken my two shakes i have and 1 meal of cottage cheese, egg whites and almonds. Now packed it into 12 palmed size muffins, for on the go simplicity...
> 
> The macros for each *blueberry almond* muffin is
> 
> 9.5 P
> 
> 8.5 C
> 
> 3.1 F
> ...


did you post a recipe of this?

looks tasty!

i need to spend more time in the kitchen!

----------


## mockery

> did you post a recipe of this?
> 
> looks tasty!
> 
> i need to spend more time in the kitchen!


nah., i just uploaded it here for me to keep track of everything for myself in one place.

----------


## mockery

dropping protein intake till new year, perogies and white rice and high carb intake to replace macros.

----------


## mockery

getting back into diet phase, doing about 200p 160 carbs and 70ish fats. will start weighing everything and set up a new plan with in the next week, stay tuned.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Howd ur cycle turn out mock? Didnt realize u were on..

----------


## mockery

yeah everything happened as planned, body weight didnt shift really, lost a bit more fat and am still lifting 4 weeks out what i was lifting on the tren , all and all the 8 week body recomp turned out nice.

i cycle differently then most, and i will never bulk, for me and me alone bulking is the stupidest thing i could do, 

the only downside to the cycle is i was eating around 700 calories less then what i should have been cause or some personal reasons and ran into some $$ issues. so i could have probaly got another 3 lbs out of it but im really happy with the out come.

last night before bed i seen the veins in my inner quad, the one that goes through the knee and some calv i am happy about getting to this leaness but also looking into if its a problem since i eat such a small amount above maintenance for the slower body recomp. Strength is still going up as i get leaner. All on par with what lyle talks about with a proper diet.

----------


## --->>405<<---

good deal..

----------


## mockery

moved out of the country two weeks ago, so just getting use to finding the best deals for my diet. This is what Ive been eating for the past week and will continue to do so, Ive been eating fast food on my refeed days, but that will stop and be replaced with rice, other better carbs

160g oat bran - _instead of oats, easier to add to a shake or to yogurt with out a blender, less carbs and more protein then rolled oats_

20g flax seed

70g blueberries

20 almonds 

800g meat protein

500g brocolli

250g fat free Greek yogurt

250g fat reduced 97% blah blah cottage cheese

1 scoop powered greens

1 scoop plain whey powder, 25g p 0c 0f

4 whole x-large eggs

*Too lazy to figure out the macros right now, but thats what i eat. ill have to figure macros over the next week, unless i wake up tomorrow and someone has magicly done it for me. lol

Going in for my dexter scan, ( body pod ) later this week or the following week.*

----------


## mockery

Guessing that's about 2800 (_will be higher on learn beef/mince days instead of chicken breast_ cause of higher animal fat intake.)

370 protein
80 fat
160 carbs - will increase blueberries maybe so i can peak out at 180g carbs

----------


## mockery

been craving carbs last two weeks, like breads... may increase carb load a bit and see how i go.

----------


## mockery

Had sub way, shits as gross as McDonald's now, blah. 

adding 50g per meal of quinoa to help with hunger pains.

and learned it only takes 3 nights of eating ben n jerrys before abs start to hide. good to know for the future haha

STrength is as good as when i was on tren and holding and now starting to progress forward after being off 6 weeks. Very happy about this. But feel from lack of sleep central nervous system isn't recovering 

*Changes this week in italics below.*



> 160g oat bran - _instead of oats, easier to add to a shake or to yogurt with out a blender, less carbs and more protein then rolled oats_
> 
> 20g flax seed
> 
> 70g blueberries
> 
> _30 almonds_ 
> 
> 800g meat protein
> ...

----------


## CookiesNCream

> Had sub way, shits as gross as McDonald's now, blah.
> 
> adding 50g per meal of quinoa to help with hunger pains.
> 
> and learned it only takes 3 nights of eating ben n jerrys before abs start to hide. good to know for the future haha
> 
> STrength is as good as when i was on tren and holding and now starting to progress forward after being off 6 weeks. Very happy about this. But feel from lack of sleep central nervous system isn't recovering
> 
> Changes this week in italics below.


Ben & Jerry's!! Yum! What flavor? I will live vicariously through you while I am choking down my egg whites haha. Looks like you got your abs back though ;-)

----------


## mockery

> Ben & Jerry's!! Yum! What flavor? I will live vicariously through you while I am choking down my egg whites haha. Looks like you got your abs back though ;-)


maple tree hugger!, phish food and cookie dough is what i usually cycle.

----------


## mockery

All you can eat pizza hut tonight for my bday dinner. Gonna hate myself for teh rest of teh week after this one lol.

----------


## mockery

Getting ready to help a mate shred his baby fat, so will be training with him for 10 weeks, running a carb cycling diet and adjacent work out routine. Will post shortly all info and try and get some pics up.

----------


## mockery

body pod scan today

lbm is at 73.3 kgs

bf 11.6%

got some work ahead of me !

----------


## mockery

«« *TOTAL BODY COMPOSITION SCAN RESULTS SUMMARY*»»

*Re:*MOCKERY


Total body bone mineral density: 1.240 g.cm-2 (normal) 


Total percent body fat: 11.6 % (recommended limits1 8%  20%) 


Central abdominal fat (sub-region R1): 0.326 kg  Low risk2 


Resting Metabolic Rate: 2180 kcal/day 




*Suggested calorie inta**ke to maintain ideal weight based on RMR*

*Protein (g)*

*Carbohydrate (g)*

*Fat (g)*

*Kcal/Day*








*175*

*256*

*83*

*2500*




*Note:* _Total Fat is; 1/3 saturated fats (animal and dairy) and 2/3 monounsaturated fats (Omega 3: olive oil, nuts, avocado, flaxseed/fish oil etc). A great free resource to help manage your macronutrients is found at  www.calorieking.com.au_

*Minimum Structured Exercise Energy Expenditure Target* *1800 Kcal/week*


*Comments:*









*Name: mockery*
*Sex: Male*




*Patient ID:*





*DOB: 23 January 1979*



*Age: 34*







*Referring Physician:*






*Scan Information:*



*Scan Date:*
*18*
*February 2013*
*ID: A0218130A*


*Scan Type:*
*a Whole Body*



*Analysis:*
*18*
*February 2013 13:36 Version 13.3*


*Comment:*

















*DXA Results Summary:*












*Region*
*Area*
*BMC*
*BMD*




*(cm²)*
*(g)*
*(g/cm²)*



*L Arm*
*258.13*
*224.98*
*0.872*



*R Arm*
*259.32*
*237.19*
*0.915*



*L Ribs*
*159.58*
*123.17*
*0.772*



*R Ribs*
*172.75*
*122.20*
*0.707*



*T Spine*
*173.95*
*152.67*
*0.878*



*L Spine*
*52.26*
*66.82*
*1.278*


*Image not for diagnostic use*
*Pelvis*
*279.67*
*387.77*
*1.387*





*327 x 150*
*L Leg*
*406.54*
*507.55*
*1.248*






*R Leg*
*406.94*
*513.46*
*1.262*



*Subtotal*
*2169.15*
*2335.81*
*1.077*



*Head*
*243.37*
*655.89*
*2.695*



*Total*
*2412.52*
*2991.70*
*1.240*



*Sub-*
*Area*
*BMC*
*BMD*



*Region*
*(cm²)*
*(g)*
*(g/cm²)*



*R1*
*27.93*
*38.21*
*1.368*



*Net*
*27.93*
*38.21*
*1.368*










*TBAR1209*



















*T-score vs. White Male; Z-score vs. White Male. Source:2008 NHANES White Male*










World Health Organization Body Mass Index Classification









BMI =
WHO Classification



*Images not for diagnostic use*




BMI has some limitations and an actual diagnosis of overweight or obesity should be made









by a health professional. Obesity is associated with heart disease, certain types of cancer,









type 2 diabetes, and other health risks. The higher a person's BMI is above 25, the greater


Fat


Lean

Bone

their weight-related risks.




*Body Composition Results*



*Adipose Indices*
















*Region*
*Fat*
*Lean+*
*Total*
*% Fat*
*%Fat Percentile*

*Measure*
*Result*
*Percentile*


*Mass (g)*
*BMC (g)*
*Mass (g)*

*YN*
*AM*


*YN*
*AM*


*L Arm*
*536*
*5286*
*5822*
*9.21*



*Total Body % Fat*
*11.6*



*R Arm*
*549*
*5384*
*5933*
*9.25*



*Fat Mass/Height² (kg/m²)*




*Trunk*
*3719*
*35811*
*39530*
*9.41*



*Android/Gynoid Ratio*
*0.92*



*L Leg*
*2044*
*12700*
*14745*
*13.9*



*% Fat Trunk/% Fat Legs*
*0.67*



*R Leg*
*2131*
*12766*
*14897*
*14.3*



*Trunk/Limb Fat Mass Ratio*
*0.71*



*Subtotal*
*8979*
*71948*
*80927*
*11.1*















*Head*
*1083*
*4432*
*5515*
*19.6*


*Lean + BMC Indices*















*Total*
*10063*
*76380*
*86443*
*11.6*











*Measure*
*Result*
*Percentile*


*Android (A)*
*699*
*4955*
*5653*
*12.4*









*YN*
*AM*













*Gynoid (G)*
*1845*
*11876*
*13722*
*13.4*



*(Lean + BMC)/Height² (kg/m²)*
















*Scan Date:*
*18 February 2013*

*ID: A0218130A*


*Appen. (Lean + BMC)/Height² (kg/m²)*











*Scan Type:*
*a Whole Body*














*YN = Young Normal*




*Analysis:*
*18 February 2013 13:36 Version 13.3*






*Comment:*






*AM = Age Matched*


























*TBAR1209*


*Name: mockery*
*Sex: Male*












*Patient ID:*







*DOB: 23 January 1979*



*Age: 34*




















*Scan Information:*





*Scan Date:*
*18*
*February 2013*
*ID: A0218130A*




*Scan Type:*
*a Whole Body*





*Analysis:*
*18*
*February 2013 13:36 Version 13.3*




*Comment:*








*DXA Results Summary:*

*Region*
*BMC*
*Fat*
*Lean*
*Lean+*
*Total Mass*
*% Fat*


*(g)*
*Mass (g)*
*Mass (g)*
*BMC (g)*
*Mass (g)*


*L Arm*
*224.98*
*536.1*
*5061.3*
*5286.3*
*5822.4*
*9.2*

*R Arm*
*237.19*
*548.9*
*5146.8*
*5384.0*
*5932.9*
*9.3*

*Trunk*
*852.62*
*3719.0*
*34958.6*
*35811.2*
*39530.3*
*9.4*

*L Leg*
*507.55*
*2044.3*
*12192.8*
*12700.4*
*14744.7*
*13.9*

*R Leg*
*513.46*
*2130.9*
*12252.6*
*12766.1*
*14897.0*
*14.3*

*Subtotal*
*2335.81*
*8979.2*
*69612.2*
*71948.0*
*80927.2*
*11.1*

*Head*
*655.89*
*1083.4*
*3776.1*
*4432.0*
*5515.5*
*19.6*

*Total*
*2991.70*
*10062.6*
*73388.3*
*76380.0*
*86442.7*
*11.6*

*Sub-*
*BMC*
*Fat*
*Lean*
*Lean+*
*Total Mass*
*% Fat*

*Region*
*(g)*
*Mass (g)*
*Mass (g)*
*BMC (g)*
*Mass (g)*


*R1*
*38.21*
*326.7*
*2914.6*
*2952.8*
*3279.4*
*10.0*

*Net*
*38.21*
*326.7*
*2914.6*
*2952.8*
*3279.4*
*10.0*









*TBAR1209*

----------


## --->>405<<---

so u got a dxa scan? how much? how long? 

11.3 is not bad  :Smilie:

----------


## mockery

> so u got a dxa scan? how much? how long? 
> 
> 11.3 is not bad




85 with out consult after or 150 with consult with a dr after.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> 85 with out consult after or 150 with consult with a dr after.


gotcha.. 85 seems like a no brainer unless u subscribe to doctors all of a sudden being bodybuilding experts  :Smilie:

----------


## mockery

> gotcha.. 85 seems like a no brainer unless u subscribe to doctors all of a sudden being bodybuilding experts



yeah, this is the case !! test takes maybe 10-20 minutes. they quickly talk about bone marrow and bone density

----------


## mockery

Sad seeing im only like 161lbs lbm, i was estimating everything at 169lbs lbm. So i wasn't far off, gonna play with diet this week, wanna gain another 20lbs LBM, inc 7 year goal !! haha

----------


## mockery

7 day static deconditioning. , back at the weights on Monday.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Do you have a current pic? I always try to put true Bf% along with a pic for reference.

----------


## mockery

*Foods
*
*Calories*
*Carbs*
*Fat*
*Protein*
*Cholest*
*Sodium*
*Sugars*
*Fiber*


_Shake_

Lowan - Natural Oat Bran, 100 g
385
52g
10g
15g
0mg
5mg
2g
13g

Melrose - Organic Golden Flax Meal, 10 g
33
1g
1g
4g
0mg
3mg
0g
3g

Creative Gourmet - Fresh Frozen Blueberries, 100 g
53
12g
0g
1g
0mg
0mg
11g
2g

Generic - 10 Raw Almonds , 20 almonds
138
5g
12g
5g
0mg
0mg
1g
3g

Cytosport - Complete Whey Cocoa Bean, 1 scoop, 28g
110
3g
2g
20g
65mg
100mg
2g
1g

Sog - 3 - Food Supplement, 10 grams
164
9g
1g
1g
0mg
74mg
1g
1g

Chobani Greek Yoghurt - Plain Low Fat 2% - Aus, 200 g
138
8g
3g
19g
0mg
204mg
5g
0g

*TOTAL:
*
*1,021*
*90g*
*29g*
*65g*
*65mg*
*386mg*
*22g*
*23g*

----------


## mockery

*February 22, 2013*

*Foods
*
*Calories*
*Carbs*
*Fat*
*Protein*
*Cholest*
*Sodium*
*Sugars*
*Fiber*

Breakfast 

Lowan - Natural Oat Bran, 100 g
385
52g
10g
15g
0mg
5mg
2g
13g

Melrose - Organic Golden Flax Meal, 10 g
33
1g
1g
4g
0mg
3mg
0g
3g

Creative Gourmet - Fresh Frozen Blueberries, 100 g
53
12g
0g
1g
0mg
0mg
11g
2g

Generic - 10 Raw Almonds , 20 almonds
138
5g
12g
5g
0mg
0mg
1g
3g

Cytosport - Complete Whey Cocoa Bean, 1 scoop, 28g
110
3g
2g
20g
65mg
100mg
2g
1g

Sog - 3 - Food Supplement, 10 grams
164
9g
1g
1g
0mg
74mg
1g
1g

Chobani Greek Yoghurt - Plain Low Fat 2% - Aus, 200 g
138
8g
3g
19g
0mg
204mg
5g
0g

Lunch

Dairy Farmers - 97% Fat Free Cottage Cheese, 1 container
232
11g
6g
31g
0mg
482mg
11g
0g

Dinner

Birds Eye - Lemon and Parsley Steamed Fish Fillet, 360 g
334
5g
10g
44g
0mg
1,152mg
0g
0g

Birds Eye - Garlic & Spring Onion Steamed Fish Fillet, 360 g (1 fillet)
334
6g
10g
44g
0mg
810mg
0g
0g

Birds Eye - Country Harvest Broccoli & Cauliflower, 1 container (495 gs ea.)
125
6g
1g
17g
0mg
86mg
6g
0g

Snacks

Cytosport - Complete Whey Cocoa Bean, 1 scoop, 28g
110
3g
2g
20g
65mg
100mg
2g
1g

Generic - 1 Large Hardboiled Egg, 6 Large
468
3g
32g
38g
0mg
0mg
0g
0g

*TOTAL:
*
*2,624*
*124g*
*90g*
*259g*
*130mg*
*3,016mg*
*41g*
*24g*

----------


## mockery

Hrmm never notice this before, apparently my frozen veggies have no nutritional value for carbs and fibre?
Birds Eye - Country Harvest Broccoli & Cauliflower, 1 container (495 gs ea.)
125
6g
1g
17g
0mg
86mg
6g
0g

----------


## mockery

*Update:*

So in 8 months i have gained 5lbs lbm, lost 9lbs of body weight.

----------


## mockery

*Mockery 2.0 time to get serious again.*

*Diet*


*Foods
*
*Calories*
*Carbs*
*Fat*
*Protein*
*Cholest*
*Sodium*
*Sugars*
*Fiber*

Breakfast 

Lowan - Natural Oat Bran, 100 g
385
52g
10g
15g
0mg
5mg
2g
13g

Melrose - Organic Golden Flax Meal, 10 g
33
1g
1g
4g
0mg
3mg
0g
3g

Creative Gourmet - Fresh Frozen Blueberries, 100 g
53
12g
0g
1g
0mg
0mg
11g
2g

Generic - 10 Raw Almonds , 20 almonds
138
5g
12g
5g
0mg
0mg
1g
3g

Cytosport - Complete Whey Cocoa Bean, 1 scoop, 28g
110
3g
2g
20g
65mg
100mg
2g
1g

Sog - 3 - Food Supplement, 10 grams
164
9g
1g
1g
0mg
74mg
1g
1g

Chobani Greek Yoghurt - Plain Low Fat 2% - Aus, 200 g
138
8g
3g
19g
0mg
204mg
5g
0g

Lunch

Dairy Farmers - 97% Fat Free Cottage Cheese, 1 container
232
11g
6g
31g
0mg
482mg
11g
0g

Dinner

Birds Eye - Lemon and Parsley Steamed Fish Fillet, 360 g
334
5g
10g
44g
0mg
1,152mg
0g
0g

Birds Eye - Garlic & Spring Onion Steamed Fish Fillet, 360 g (1 fillet)
334
6g
10g
44g
0mg
810mg
0g
0g

Birds Eye - Country Harvest Broccoli & Cauliflower, 1 container (495 gs ea.)
125
6g
1g
17g
0mg
86mg
6g
0g

Snacks 

Cytosport - Complete Whey Cocoa Bean, 1 scoop, 28g

110
3g
2g
20g
65mg
100mg
2g
1g

Extra's
*6 inch subway sub, double meat. Turkey and ham.
**2 muscle max protein cookies
*** various braised meats 200g approx.
**** 200g fat free Greek yogurt, 50g frozen blue berries, and 10g Powder Greens. 

?






*TOTAL: (before extras)
*
*2,624*
*124g*
*90g*
*259g*
*130mg*
*3,016mg*
*41g*
*24g*





*Training split*

AM : 90 minutes chest/shoulder/tri's
PM : 30 minute abdominal Circuit.

----------


## mockery

as you can see here The general health info given from a DXA scan, and a bit easier to understand when its not a copy and paste wall of text.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=134050"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=134051"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=134052"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=134053"/>
> 
> as you can see here The general health info given from a DXA scan, and a bit easier to understand when its not a copy and paste wall of text.


Thx for posting your scans. Very interesting. Like difference between right and left leg. Looks like u are lying down for this test from the X-ray. A lot of guys would like to have your results!

----------


## mockery

> Thx for posting your scans. Very interesting. Like difference between right and left leg. Looks like u are lying down for this test from the X-ray. A lot of guys would like to have your results!


Yes, it is a lay down scan.

----------


## mockery

yesterday

*Training split*

AM : 90 minutes back/forearms/biceps
PM : 30 minute abdominal Circuit.

today

Off:

----------


## mockery

Oh uh i have a new weakness. i think i will live off a box a day and see how i go

----------


## CookiesNCream

> Attachment 134520
> 
> Oh uh i have a new weakness. i think i will live off a box a day and see how i go


Are these replacing your B&J's addiction?  :Wink: 


Save 1 for me! I wanna try .. I hear they are better than Quest bars, which I hear are also deelish!

----------


## gbrice75

> Are these replacing your BJ addiction?


^^ fixed. *hides*  :LOL:

----------


## CookiesNCream

> ^^ fixed. *hides*


LMAO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hahahaha!!!!

BEN & JERRY'S 
BEN & JERRY'S 


Mr.Bruce you are a shithead lol  : Smilies 6381:

----------


## gbrice75

> LMAO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hahahaha!!!!
> 
> BEN & JERRY'S 
> BEN & JERRY'S 
> 
> 
> Mr.Bruce you are a shithead lol


Lmao. Would I seem pathetic if I admitted I'd prefer Ben and Jerry's over the other right about now!?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Hes blowing 2 guys?
Ben and Jerry?
lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Lmao. Would I seem pathetic if I admitted I'd prefer Ben and Jerry's over the other right about now!?


heck yes u would! poor bastard! LOL..

----------


## CookiesNCream

> Hes blowing 2 guys?
> Ben and Jerry?
> lol



HAHAHAH what have I started?!?!? Sorry Mock  :Mfight:

----------


## jimmyinkedup

All in good fun!!

----------


## CookiesNCream

> Lmao. Would I seem pathetic if I admitted I'd prefer Ben and Jerry's over the other right about now!?


face palm lol.

----------


## CookiesNCream

> All in good fun!!


I know  :Smilie:  All good ... well as a side note - in Canada it's Steak and BJ day today, how fitting for this topic haha.

----------


## mockery

> I know  All good ... well as a side note - in Canada it's Steak and BJ day today, how fitting for this topic haha.


yet your mouth is in Canada and my dick is in Australia. Its more like a *kick in the balls day. 
*

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I know  All good ... well as a side note - in Canada it's *Steak and BJ day* today, how fitting for this topic haha.


dang it! i need to think about moving!  :Wink:

----------


## mockery

> dang it! i need to think about moving!


yes but then you wont have all those sugar free jams and syrups u have in America. sugar free maple syrup > bj's

----------


## gbrice75

> yet your mouth is in Canada and my dick is in Australia. Its more like a *kick in the balls day. 
> *


Wow. Nobody can say Mock is shy about putting his woman on blast...  :Wink:

----------


## CookiesNCream

> Wow. Nobody can say Mock is shy about putting his woman on blast...


Lol!! Just saw Mock's message now... Yeah, that's typical of him lol. He's a shithead  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Lol!! Just saw Mock's message now... Yeah, that's typical of him lol. He's a shithead


Very interesting thread last few days....carry on!

----------


## mockery

> Very interesting thread last few days....carry on!


contribute  :Smilie:  and it shall.

----------


## mockery

reference point for future reference.

----------


## mockery

*December 14, 2013*

Foods
Calories
Carbs
Fat
Protein
Cholest
Sodium
Sugars
Fiber

Breakfast

Banana Large - Banana Large, 136 g
121
31g
0g
2g
0mg
1mg
17g
4g

Birds Eye - Lemon and Parsley Steamed Fish Fillet, 360 g
334
5g
10g
44g
0mg
1,152mg
0g
0g

Dairy Farmers - 97% Fat Free Cottage Cheese, 1 container
232
11g
6g
31g
0mg
482mg
11g
0g

Dairy Farmers - Skim Milk (Correct Stats), 2 Cup
176
25g
1g
17g
0mg
256mg
25g
0g

Great Value - Blue Berries-Frozen, 1 cup
280
68g
4g
4g
0mg
0mg
48g
16g

Heinz - Steam Fresh - Baby Beans, Carrots & Broccoli, 2 steamer bag (150g)
90
8g
1g
8g
0mg
70mg
7g
10g

Nutrabolics - Isogainer Sustained Release Lean Mass Gainer , 3 Scoops (179g)
691
88g
11g
60g
90mg
90mg
13g
3g

Rice - Steamed Jasmine Rice, 420 g (cooked) or 1/2 cup
420
92g
2g
8g
0mg
4mg
0g
2g

Sog - 3 - Food Supplement, 10 grams
164
9g
1g
1g
0mg
74mg
1g
1g

Usplabs - Modern Bcaa - Fruit Punch, 3 scoops [12.88g]
60
0g
0g
15g
0mg
180mg
0g
0g

Kellogg's - Special K (Aus & Nz), 4 cup (40 g)
602
113g
1g
32g
0mg
672mg
23g
4g

Coles Homebrand - Oatmeal, 90 g
345
50g
8g
12g
0mg
3mg
1g
11g

Chicken - Thigh, meat only, cooked, roasted, 300 g
627
0g
33g
78g
285mg
264mg
0g
0g

TOTAL:

4,142
500g
78g
312g
375mg
3,248mg
146g
51g

----------


## tarmyg

146g of sugar? Just curious as to why?

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## mockery

> 146g of sugar? Just curious as to why?
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
> Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs


because that's how the cards play out when you eat fruit and drink/eat dairy.

OH UH better call it a dirty bulk.

----------


## tarmyg

> because that's how the cards play out when you eat fruit and drink/eat dairy.
> 
> OH UH better call it a dirty bulk.


I see, just seemed like a big waste of calories you could have for something that would fill you up more.

~T

----------


## mockery

> I see, just seemed like a big waste of calories you could have for something that would fill you up more.
> 
> ~T


fruit and dairy is a waste of calories? this is news to me.

----------


## tarmyg

> fruit and dairy is a waste of calories? this is news to me.


Poor choice of words on my part. I simply meant, calorie for calorie, that the food could be substituted for foods that create more of a full feeling. This is, obviously, a highly subjective opinion.

~T

----------


## mockery

> Poor choice of words on my part. I simply meant, calorie for calorie, that the food could be substituted for foods that create more of a full feeling. This is, obviously, a highly subjective opinion.
> 
> ~T


Full feeling? its a chore to eat all day long, i am never hungry.

----------


## Back In Black

I thought you only ate blueberries as a fruit source.

----------


## mockery

> I thought you only ate blueberries as a fruit source.


when i can get very unripe green bananas i eat one a day when i am in off season, when dieting blueberries are the only fruit or source of sugar i really consume. Aside from the small trace in my fat free Greek yogurt. The antioxidants are a worthwhile trade off for a bit of sugar in my mind.

----------


## Back In Black

You're welcome to your green banana, damn I hate them green.

Also, as for feeling full I agree, 4000 cals is double what most people here eat so they would know what a chore it can be getting that down.

Where'd Blondee go?

What are your Current stats?

----------


## mockery

shes exploring another chapter in her life.

no idea on stats, have a dexa scan on monday, only time i weigh myself every 2-3 months. So ill know then. 

worse case scenario with green banana is cut them up, and blitz with some oats. but for me i use a knife cause you cant peel them, and eat them like a chunk of meat. with a knife and fork...

changing from high volume to low volume in the new year for 6 months. Should be interesting if the shock will contribute to gains. The mental mind fck of going from high to low will be strong 90-120 minutes down to 45-60 mins will feel like im not working hard enough.

----------


## --->>405<<---

What takes u 2 hours??

----------


## mockery

> What takes u 2 hours??


My resistance training. pretty much always is 90 minutes unless i get stopped alot to talk or have to train in peak hour.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> My resistance training. pretty much always is 90 minutes unless i get stopped alot to talk or have to train in peak hour.


u must be doing a serious amount of volume and total body? when i did total body depletion workouts it would take me 90minutes but that was like 40 sets of 15 reps at 45-60secs per set..

----------


## mockery

> u must be doing a serious amount of volume and total body? when i did total body depletion workouts it would take me 90minutes but that was like 40 sets of 15 reps at 45-60secs per set..


i do 3 week cycles, each week with its own rep range, rest period and tempo/form. Its splits 

back/tri
chest/hams
delts/bi's/calves
abs then quads

very large volume, except week 3. I eat and supplement accordingly to accomplish it, along with a week off every 8 weeks. not going much beyond 6 months of training like this. Alot of experts and so forth say now a days, high volume is a waste. Ive followed every 45 minute work out known to the internet and didn't get any where and wasn't until i hired a successful pro bodybuilder as my coach and i came along long way. I train in a gym of big dudes , i am not tall or huge but in the past month Ive had so many coming up and telling me what progress Ive had, it feels good. 

I suppose when i am content with where i am at body comp wise, i will just train an hour 3x a week for maintenance and well being. Much like you 405 and gbrice i got into this game in my 30's and missed out on the easy gain and recovery years.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> i do 3 week cycles, each week with its own rep range, rest period and tempo/form. Its splits 
> 
> back/tri
> chest/hams
> delts/bi's/calves
> abs then quads
> 
> very large volume, except week 3. I eat and supplement accordingly to accomplish it, along with a week off every 8 weeks. not going much beyond 6 months of training like this. Alot of experts and so forth say now a days, high volume is a waste. Ive followed every 45 minute work out known to the internet and didn't get any where and wasn't until i hired a successful pro bodybuilder as my coach and i came along long way. I train in a gym of big dudes , i am not tall or huge but in the past month Ive had so many coming up and telling me what progress Ive had, it feels good. 
> 
> I suppose when i am content with where i am at body comp wise, i will just train an hour 3x a week for maintenance and well being. Much like you 405 and gbrice i got into this game in my 30's and missed out on the easy gain and recovery years.


hmm.. how has it worked out for you thus far?

----------


## mockery

> hmm.. how has it worked out for you thus far?


aside from collapsing on the gym floor on super set quad week, very well. But i know high volume cant go on forever, and that's why ill be switching to low volume in January. Low volume not low intensity, still have to work my ass off.

----------


## mockery

*December 15, 2013*

Foods
Calories
Carbs
Fat
Protein
Cholest
Sodium
Sugars
Fiber

Breakfast

Banana Large - Banana Large, 136 g
121
31g
0g
2g
0mg
1mg
17g
4g

Cereals - Oats, regular and quick and instant, not fortified, dry (oatmeal, rolled oats), 1 cup
311
54g
5g
13g
0mg
3mg
1g
8g

Chicken - Thigh, meat only, cooked, roasted, 300 g
627
0g
33g
78g
285mg
264mg
0g
0g

Coles - Linseed Meal (Flaxseed), 50 g
229
3g
17g
10g
0mg
17mg
1g
14g

Dairy Farmers - 97% Fat Free Cottage Cheese, 1 container
232
11g
6g
31g
0mg
482mg
11g
0g

Dairy Farmers - Skim Milk (Correct Stats), 2 Cup
176
25g
1g
17g
0mg
256mg
25g
0g

Generic - Boiled Whole Egg, 6 oeuf/ egg
360
2g
32g
42g
1,266mg
406mg
3g
0g

Great Value - Blue Berries-Frozen, 1 cup
280
68g
4g
4g
0mg
0mg
48g
16g

Nutrabolics - Isogainer Sustained Release Lean Mass Gainer , 3 Scoops (179g)
691
88g
11g
60g
90mg
90mg
13g
3g

Sog - 3 - Food Supplement, 10 grams
164
9g
1g
1g
0mg
74mg
1g
1g

Usplabs - Modern Bcaa - Fruit Punch, 3 scoops [12.88g]
60
0g
0g
15g
0mg
180mg
0g
0g

Woolworths - Cherry Tomatoes, 1 container (200 grams ea.)
26
2g
0g
3g
0mg
0mg
2g
2g

Cucumber - With peel, raw, 1 cucumber (8-1/4")
45
11g
0g
2g
0mg
6mg
5g
2g

Bagel House Australian Bagels - Bagels, 2 Bagel
632
120g
4g
24g
0mg
1,588mg
11g
7g

TOTAL:
3,954

424g
114g
302g
1,641mg
3,367mg
138g
57g

----------


## mockery

> hmm.. how has it worked out for you thus far?


Dexa scan today

gained 3% body-fat, gained 10.7kg of LBM so total 15.6 kg of total scale weight gained in just under 6 months time.

High volume training 1 / Over training 0

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

That's a lot of muscle tissue in 6 months. Sorry I haven't kept up with this log but what does that make your current stats?

----------


## mockery

> That's a lot of muscle tissue in 6 months. Sorry I haven't kept up with this log but what does that make your current stats?


100.9 kilos
14.9% bf
82.9kgs LBM
height: 178 cm

----------


## mockery

> 100.9 kilos
> 14.9% bf
> 82.9kgs LBM
> height: 178 cm


Its been a good journey for 17 months from 91kgs (22%bf / 155LBM) I suppose ive nearly hit my goal, just need to diet down for 16-18 weeks and i am there. The stupid part is i dont see any difference now then from 17 months ago. What a mental mind ****.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Nice job man, congrats, too bad it's damn near impossible to stay objective about yourself. 

That's amazing progress though whether you want to realize it or not.

----------


## mockery

> Nice job man, congrats, too bad it's damn near impossible to stay objective about yourself. 
> 
> That's amazing progress though whether you want to realize it or not.


 The mental part is teh hardest one to over come, i think now that i see more drug abuse, more GH use and and the truth about synthol abuse. The people and bodies i used for inspiration and goals before were a unreal goal. now i just need to put myself on the right path with realistic and honest perception of myself and everything around me.

----------


## gbrice75

> The mental part is teh hardest one to over come, i think now that i see more drug abuse, more GH use and and the truth about synthol abuse. The people and bodies i used for inspiration and goals before were a unreal goal. now i just need to put myself on the right path with realistic and honest perception of myself and everything around me.


WELCOME BACK MOCKERY!!!

Truer words have never been spoken. I was in the same trap you were... comparing my (lack of) physique to people who had superior genetics, used tons of drugs, and had decades more time put in as compared to me. 

Now, the only person I'm trying to beat is me, yesterday. I am the only point of reference I have. Glad we're seeing things the same way on this, good luck and keep us posted.

----------


## mockery

*A Systematic Review of Dietary Protein During Caloric Restriction in Resistance Trained Lean Athletes: A Case for Higher Intakes*  




*Section:* Brief Report
*Authors*: Eric R. Helms1, Caryn Zinn2, David S. Rowlands3, Scott R. Brown1
*Affiliations*: 1Sport Performance Research in New Zealand (SPRINZ) at AUT Millennium Institute, AUT University, Auckland, New Zealand. 2Human Potential Centre at AUT Millennium Institute, AUT University, Auckland, New Zealand. 3School of Sport and Exercise, Massey University, Wellington, New Zealand.
*Acceptance Date*: September 20, 2013
*Abstract*
Caloric restriction occurs when athletes attempt to reduce body fat or make weight. There is evidence that protein needs increase when athletes restrict calories or have low body fat. *Purpose*_:_ The aims of this review were to evaluate the effects of dietary protein on body composition in energy-restricted resistance-trained athletes and to provide protein recommendations for these athletes. *Methods*_:_ Database searches were performed from earliest record to July 2013 using the terms _protein,_ and_ intake,_ or_ diet,_ and_ weight,_ or_ train,_ or_ restrict,_ or_ energy,_ or_ strength,_ and _athlete._ Studies (N = 6) needed to use adult (≥ 18 yrs), energy-restricted, resistance-trained (> 6 months) humans of lower body fat (males ≤ 23% and females ≤ 35%) performing resistance training. Protein intake, fat free mass (FFM) and body fat had to be reported. *Results*_:_ Body fat percentage decreased (0.5% to 6.6%) in all study groups (N = 13) and FFM decreased (0.3 to 2.7kg) in nine of 13. Four groups gained or did not lose FFM. They had the highest body fat, smallest magnitudes of energy restriction or underwent novel resistance training stimuli. Two groups lost non-significant amounts of FFM. The same conditions that existed in the groups that did not lose FFM existed in the first group. These conditions were not present in the second group, but this group consumed the highest protein intake in this review (2.5-2.6g/kg). *Conclusions*_:_ Protein needs for energy-restricted resistance-trained athletes are likely 2.3-3.1g/kg of FFM scaled upwards with severity of caloric restriction and leanness.

*Key Words:* body composition, strength training, metabolism, nutrition, strength, sport




Authors: Eric R. Helms

----------


## mockery

Xmas came a week early! yay!

----------

